# Trial Court Officer arrested for road rage.



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Court officer denies assault count*

Wednesday, August 23, 2006 By MARLA A. GOLDBERG

*[email protected]* 
SPRINGFIELD - A top court officer in Springfield, Glendon D. Barrow, 51, is on paid leave, after being charged with threatening a teenage driver with a gun on Sunday in what police called a "road rage" incident. 
Barrow was a passenger in his son's car, according to a Springfield police report, and yelled at Kevin Craven, 17, of Ludlow, because he thought Craven tailgated them and splashed water through their open window by passing on the right. 
Barrow, the assistant chief court officer for the Massachusetts Trial Courts' Springfield complex, is free on his own recognizance. He pleaded innocent yesterday in Springfield District Court to assault with a dangerous weapon, namely a handgun, and to larceny over $250. A police report states that Barrow took video games from Craven's car after they stopped. 
Worcester District Court Judge David Ricciardone was specially assigned to Barrow's case and ordered Barrow to surrender his gun license and any firearms. 
*Barrow's lawyer, Mickey E. Harris, said he will pursue "full exoneration," for Barrow and denied that Barrow threatened Craven. "There was certainly no brandishing of a firearm," he said.* "This was an incident that got blown way out of proportion. With the benefit of hindsight, both parties could have conducted themselves differently." 
Barrow was put on leave on Monday, pending an administrative hearing, said Charlotte L. Whiting, Massachusetts Trial Court spokeswoman. She said Barrow's annual salary is $64,752, and he generally works in Hampden Juvenile Court in Springfield or the Hampden Division of Probate & Family Court, but also serves in Springfield District Court and Hampden Superior Court when needed. Hired in 1993, Barrow was promoted to assistant chief in 1999. 
At about 8:38 p.m. Sunday, police were dispatched to a Boston Road Mobil station for a customer reporting that someone had pulled a gun on him. 
Craven told police he passed a car on Parker Street, which chased him to Stocker Street and Boston Road, and then cut him off, according to a report by police officer Joseph Piemonte. Barrow leaped out and came toward Craven holding a badge and shouted at Craven to get out of his car, the report states. "When he (Craven) refused, Mr. Barrow pulled a silver gun out of his waistband and threatened to put some bullet holes in his (motor vehicle)," Piemonte wrote. 
Craven told police he fled into the Mobil station and asked the clerk to call 911 and saw Barrow take a bag of 10 video games, worth $500, out of Craven's car. *Barrow also went inside, took the phone from Craven's hand and spoke to police before pulling out his gun and yelling, the report states. "The incident was caught on video in the store," Piemonte wrote. *
Police classified it as a road rage case, Sgt. Donald P. Sicard said. 
Barrow told police that he and his son chased a car that tailgated them and passed them on the right, splashing a large amount of water in through a window. Barrow said he was able to stop the car at Stocker and Boston Road and that he called police. 
A Sept. 21 pretrial conference is set.

Staff writer Patrick Johnson contributed to this article.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds sort of like BS. Why would a 51 Year old Court Hack who earns as much as some MSP Troopers all of a sudden decide to take video games and stuff out of the guys car? I wasn't there but this to me seems like a road rage incident that was blown out of proportion.

Who trains these Court Officers anyway? I love how some of them don't even carry handcuffs. Also what are we stuck in 1970 or some year they carry no Mace, forget about guns. The Metal Detector guy should atleast have a gun. ​


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

If he didn't pull the gun on this person...how did they know he had one on him??? 

Food for thought.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

So what if the kid passed them and the car tire splashed water inside the car, he still had no right to act as a police officer and attempt to pull the vehicle over. Hopefully most of this action is on video as stated in the report.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Sounds sort of like BS. Why would a 51 Year old Court Hack who earns as much as some MSP Troopers all of a sudden decide to take video games and stuff out of the guys car? I wasn't there but this to me seems like a road rage incident that was blown out of proportion.​


Good question....I agree, this does sound as though it's been blown out of proportion....stealing the kid's video games??​


rg1283 said:


> Who trains these Court Officers anyway? I love how some of them don't even carry handcuffs. Also what are we stuck in 1970 or some year they carry no Mace, forget about guns. The Metal Detector guy should atleast have a gun.​


We are trained by other experienced Court Officers and also members of the MSP. The Commonwealth doesn't allow us to carry weapons and ALL (white shirt) court officers are given handcuffs....

Remember, don't paint us _all _with the same brush....


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

65 grand? For a security guard? Damn, i'm in the wrong business.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Tsk Tsk, all the more reason to keep your windows up. Stare straight at the lights. And leave enough room between you and the car in fromt of you to get out if you have to. Advice I give my sons. Applies to all of us.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

do they have any police powers (like SSPO when on court property??)


I am assuming that they have State Police type authority since they wear MSP style badges


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

*Chapter 221: Section 70A. Court officers; performance of police powers and duties.*

Section 70A. Court officers and those authorized to act as court officers within the judicial branch may perform police duties and have police powers in or about the premises of the court or in the immediate vicinity thereof when so designated by the chief administrative justice.


----------



## 911guy (Jun 18, 2006)

when the Capitol Police merged with the State they shoudl have merged these guys too since they do pretyy much the same stuff like the Capitol guys


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

short of knowing a judge or being close friends with a state senator is the only way you become a court officer. This is even a bigger hack job than the sheriffs.

And please don't try to convince me that all you did was apply for the position and they called.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> short of knowing a judge or being close friends with a state senator is the only way you become a court officer..


You peeled the correct banana there 94C. No drag (and I mean big-time drag) no job.

I remember about 15-16 years ago I was called for jury duty and noticed the posting for a Court Officer.
My old man called Jim Miceli's office on my behalf (we always worked for Jim during his campaigns) and he asked if there was "anything he could do" with my application. Jim's reply was he would try, but we would do better to call fat Teddy's office as this is one tough gig to get.
Well, being registered republicans (except for our support for Rep. Miceli)
we kinda thought that would be a waste of time.
Needless to say, I'm not a Court Officer...


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

*http://www.mass.gov/courts/jobs/assoccourtofficer05.pdf*


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> You peeled the correct banana there 94C. No drag (and I mean big-time drag) no job.
> 
> I remember about 15-16 years ago I was called for jury duty and noticed the posting for a Court Officer.
> My old man called Jim Miceli's office on my behalf (we always worked for Jim during his campaigns) and he asked if there was "anything he could do" with my application. Jim's reply was he would try, but we would do better to call fat Teddy's office as this is one tough gig to get.
> ...


Nope, this was NOT an easy job to acquire....in fact, I've waited almost 12 years to get to this point...and I'm very aware of the public perception of court officers.

Hey, don't hate the player, hate the game...

:mrgreen:


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

firefighter39 said:


> *http://www.mass.gov/courts/jobs/assoccourtofficer05.pdf*


That's a posting for an associate court officer...or "blue shirt"....first people you see when you walk in the door...

The difference in pay is quite substantial....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

firefighter39 said:


> *http://www.mass.gov/courts/jobs/assoccourtofficer05.pdf*


wrong job


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

New Hire said:


> Nope, this was NOT an easy job to acquire....in fact, I've waited almost 12 years to get to this point...and I'm very aware of the public perception of court officers.
> 
> *Hey, don't hate the player, hate the game...*
> 
> :mrgreen:


If your not part of the solution you are part of the problem :roll:


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

firefighter39 said:


> If your not part of the solution you are part of the problem :roll:


The player comment was made in jest....

It is what it is, what can I tell ya??

:innocent:


----------



## sh460 (Sep 28, 2005)

Kind of amusing....I've worked p-time before as a court officer in NH before. BIG difference than in good ol MA!! 
First off in NH ALL court officers carry firearms,OC, and cuffs. 
Considered law enforcement within the state associated while performing duties. 
Firearms and other training is certified by the NH Police Training & Standards Council.
Biggest difference is in the pay...per diem!! Funny how things change by just going over the border.


----------

